# Ariens Fan stop ejecting snow.



## caippers (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a Model 922025 SN 003759 Ariens. Think it's like a 1978.

I have the repair manual here that I've been researching

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PRM%2022000.pdf

The fan to expel the snow moves but once snow is in it it stops moving. In the past on the rakes I had to replace my Shear bold. The shaft going to the fan is moving fine and the fan itself moves until I actually try to expel snow. I'm a total NOOB but want to see if I"m going in the right direction.

I see a roll pin 1/4 - 1-1/4. I don't know a whole lot about repairs but want to start fixing what I can.

Question 1: Am I heading down the right direction at all?
Question 2: If I'm totally going about this wrong what should I key on for a situation like this.

Again to recap the cyclinder is moving to the fan but the fan will not expel the snow. I appreciate any help you can give or what you feel I should be keying on or if I'm heading down the right direction.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Impeller issue*

First off, welcome to the forum

Now to your issue, you may or may not have found the issue. First off, the auger rakes, when it quits throwing can you tell if they're still turning or not?
My first guess would be either the belt is going bad or more likely, it needs adjusting. That should be covered in your manual.
It's possible the roll pin broke or came out. Not likely but possible. Easiest way I know to check that:
1 remove the plug wire.
2 slip a 2x2 or better over the auger shaft and hook one of the impeller vanes on the bottom. See if you push down on the board, does the impeller move on the shaft or not. If not, the roll pin is likely ok.

I'd suggest checking the belt and adjustment first. Let us know how it turns out or come back for more help.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

if only the fan stops but the rakes keep going along with the shaft from the center of the fan to the rakes then you broke the split roll pin (tension pin) that you see on the hub of the impeller.

driving a tension pin out is easy. but lining them up after they have sheared can be a pain. 

get a small piece of stiff wire. the pins are usually hollow and you will need to take the spark plug out (so the motor doesnt suddenly "jump" and trap your hand) lock up the auger rakes with some wood and spin the fan on the fan/impeller shaft until the parts of the pin are lined up again. you might be able to push the small wire through to help line things up.


----------



## caippers (Feb 25, 2013)

caippers said:


> I have a Model 922025 SN 003759 Ariens. Think it's like a 1978.
> 
> I have the repair manual here that I've been researching
> 
> ...





HCBPH said:


> First off, welcome to the forum
> 
> Now to your issue, you may or may not have found the issue. First off, the auger rakes, when it quits throwing can you tell if they're still turning or not?
> My first guess would be either the belt is going bad or more likely, it needs adjusting. That should be covered in your manual.
> ...



To answer your first question the Auger rakes continue to move.

Couple questions on my end you have the time. As I said I'm not handy but want to take a crack at this. Would you be willing to give me the part number of the items you speak off? I am working off of page 10 on the service manual in the url provided:

Which Belt: Part 17
You lost me your second item. Where is the auger shaft and what is an impeller vane. If you have a moment can you show me on the manual and part number?

I'm going to start with the belt as well.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## caippers (Feb 25, 2013)

td5771 said:


> if only the fan stops but the rakes keep going along with the shaft from the center of the fan to the rakes then you broke the split roll pin (tension pin) that you see on the hub of the impeller.
> 
> driving a tension pin out is easy. but lining them up after they have sheared can be a pain.
> 
> get a small piece of stiff wire. the pins are usually hollow and you will need to take the spark plug out (so the motor doesnt suddenly "jump" and trap your hand) lock up the auger rakes with some wood and spin the fan on the fan/impeller shaft until the parts of the pin are lined up again. you might be able to push the small wire through to help line things up.


Is the hub of the impeller behind the fan or infront near the shaft? I see two sets of roll pins one behind the fan and one on the impeller shaft in front of the pin.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Impeller*

This isn't an Ariens but you can see all you need.
The auger shaft is what goes from side to side in the front, the rakes are on that shaft. The shaft that runs front to back to the gearcase in the middle of the auger shaft is the impeller shaft. The round thing in the back with the fin like things on it is the impeller.

What I was saying was slip a piece of wood over the auger shaft after unhooking the sparkplug wire, through the auger rakes and hook the impeller vane on the right side as you face it. Basically you're trying to see if the impeller will rotate without the impeller shaft moving. It's not probably but it is possible. If it is broken or missing, you're going to need to fully disassemble the auger housing and then repair or replace the missing rollpin. It's better to check Youtube, there are a number of items there that show it better than I could ever describe it.

By the way, I'm fairly sure it's a 1/4" rollpin but I don't know the length, I have an assortment so I can't give exacts but most hardware stores should carry them.

If Sscotsman shows up, he's a far better source on info on Ariens than I am.

Hope that helps


----------



## caippers (Feb 25, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> This isn't an Ariens but you can see all you need.
> The auger shaft is what goes from side to side in the front, the rakes are on that shaft. The shaft that runs front to back to the gearcase in the middle of the auger shaft is the impeller shaft. The round thing in the back with the fin like things on it is the impeller.
> 
> What I was saying was slip a piece of wood over the auger shaft after unhooking the sparkplug wire, through the auger rakes and hook the impeller vane on the right side as you face it. Basically you're trying to see if the impeller will rotate without the impeller shaft moving. It's not probably but it is possible. If it is broken or missing, you're going to need to fully disassemble the auger housing and then repair or replace the missing rollpin. It's better to check Youtube, there are a number of items there that show it better than I could ever describe it.
> ...


PERFECT. I can actually move the impeller by hand without the auger shaft or rakes moving at all. So if I'm reading this right then it's probably my best bet to try to fully disassemble the auger housing and then repair or replace the missing rollpin.

You my friend are great.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

just make sure that the shaft from the impeller is spinning while the impeller is stopped. if the impeller and impeller shaft will only spin together then the roll pins are fine.

if the impeller will spin by itself with nothing else spinning then read on;

you should be able to get enought room to push the roll pins out by taking off the discharge chute and looking down the discharge hole where the snow comes out.

the pins are a press fit into their holes. so you would need to drive them out with a steel punch about the same size and a hammer.

before driving them out you need to align the pieces of the roll pin so you can drive them all the way through the impeller and the impeller shaft.

if the impeller can spin on the impeller shaft then the holes for the pins in the impeller are no longer lined up with the holes in the impeller shaft.

on page ten of the manual you referenced if you remove number 2 you can look down the hole and see the roll pin number 68 in impeller number 69.

you should be able to do the whole repair without taking the auger assembly apart.


----------



## caippers (Feb 25, 2013)

td5771 said:


> just make sure that the shaft from the impeller is spinning while the impeller is stopped. if the impeller and impeller shaft will only spin together then the roll pins are fine.
> 
> if the impeller will spin by itself with nothing else spinning then read on;
> 
> ...


Thank you so much all of you. I will attempt this weekend and post my results.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

It helps to take the chute off, and there may be 2 pins. Save yourself some trouble and get a 1/4" punch for this. The manual says 1 1/4" but longer is fine if it's what you have.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Impeller roll pins*

If you can reach them and punch the impeller roll pins out through the chute opening: you're either a better man than I am or have a much longer punch than I have. I can't get enough swing on the hammer to the punch that way, that's why I've had to disassemble the auger to get them out or replace them. I tried some threaded rod once but it bent too easily.
I'd almost go so far if you try to drive them out without disassembling the auger, cut a piece of wood to fit between the impeller shaft and the impeller housing so you don't stress the auger case while you're hammering. Some are real tight (as in rusted in) and I've had to really whack a couple of them to get them out. They don't drill easily and penetrating oil takes a long time to do any good. I've also tried heating through them with a torch then quenching them with water to break them loose, hasn't worked too well for me.

Here is a tip if you disassemble. HF has a set of punches in various sizes from around 1/8" up to around 3/8" IIRC and they aren't that bad a price. They're imported but then again, what isn't now days.

If you take it apart, support the impeller shaft while driving the pins in or out so you don't bend something by accident.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

With the chute off you get better access, and I use a 3/8 drive extension with whatever deep socket fits the punch best so I can hammer above the housing, not in it. I've never had to oil or heat them. They are hardened so drilling would suck.


----------



## caippers (Feb 25, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> If you can reach them and punch the impeller roll pins out through the chute opening: you're either a better man than I am or have a much longer punch than I have. I can't get enough swing on the hammer to the punch that way, that's why I've had to disassemble the auger to get them out or replace them. I tried some threaded rod once but it bent too easily.
> I'd almost go so far if you try to drive them out without disassembling the auger, cut a piece of wood to fit between the impeller shaft and the impeller housing so you don't stress the auger case while you're hammering. Some are real tight (as in rusted in) and I've had to really whack a couple of them to get them out. They don't drill easily and penetrating oil takes a long time to do any good. I've also tried heating through them with a torch then quenching them with water to break them loose, hasn't worked too well for me.
> 
> Here is a tip if you disassemble. HF has a set of punches in various sizes from around 1/8" up to around 3/8" IIRC and they aren't that bad a price. They're imported but then again, what isn't now days.
> ...


What is HF?


----------



## caippers (Feb 25, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> With the chute off you get better access, and I use a 3/8 drive extension with whatever deep socket fits the punch best so I can hammer above the housing, not in it. I've never had to oil or heat them. They are hardened so drilling would suck.


This should be an interesting interesting weekend.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

HF is Harbor Freight.

Don't sweat it. Piece of c-a-k-e.


----------



## caippers (Feb 25, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> HF is Harbor Freight.
> 
> Don't sweat it. Piece of c-a-k-e.


OK I swear this is it.

Harbor Freigh as the following as noted above:

I use a 3/8 drive extension with whatever deep socket fits the punch best

I know what a punch is but what is the 3/8 drive extension and deep socket?

I'm guessing the socket is a socket set is the 2/8 drive extension an attachment to the socket set?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

caippers said:


> OK I swear this is it.
> 
> I know what a punch is but what is the 3/8 drive extension and deep socket?
> 
> I'm guessing the socket is a socket set is the 2/8 drive extension an attachment to the socket set?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

This punch might be long enough by itself:

Craftsman 1/4 in. Extra Long Pin Punch - Tools - Hand Tools - Chisels


----------

